
How spyware peddler Hacking Team was publicly dismantled - gmays
http://www.engadget.com/2015/07/09/how-spyware-peddler-hacking-team-was-publicly-dismantled/
======
fyolnish
> Hacking Team maintains that it was a responsible gatekeeper for its
> products, and that the world is at risk now that Hacking Team no longer
> controls its surveillance tools

That's rich coming from a security vendor that just got pwned..

~~~
Lawtonfogle
There is a common trend to blame the leaker/transmitter of information for the
damage it causes instead of the creator. Being that this favors those in power
who hide corruption, I cannot think this trend is organic.

~~~
dimino
If they didn't want to get hacked, they shouldn't have dressed their network
like that⸮

~~~
devhead
points

------
michaelbuckbee
I'm still deeply confused about the legality of Hacking Team and other similar
vendors. In particular where is the line between the legitimate (I think) site
selling 0-days and corporate surveillance tools and the recent hacker forums
where a bunch of kids were arrested for making and selling Android malware.

~~~
Zigurd
Why is selling zero-days legitimate? Especially if it's to infect surveillance
targets?

------
nickpsecurity
Other than confirming my predictions, the takeaway to me for this article is
that INFOSEC and OPSEC are hard sell even in a company full of hackers and
wannabe spooks. Maybe they're just more stubborn than usual and it's not the
norm. Yet, they're dealing with intelligence agencies, will be targeted by
them, have already seen Gamma hit, and _still_ have less security than a
number of small to mid-sized firms.

They were asking for it in too many ways to count. Just like that other
company that was shattered after pissing off hackers and bragging about how
they cheated on compliance activities. Let these be a lesson to the next
firms.

~~~
guelo
I'd rather it not be a lesson and these scum continue getting hacked.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Good point haha.

------
kissickas
They failed to mention that Bahrain was a client of Hacking Team as well,
although they were quite cautious this time around after having been burned by
a previous experience (presumably FinFisher).

~~~
felixthehat
FTA "Two years ago their software was found being widely used by governments
in the Middle East, especially Bahrain, to hack and spy on the computers and
phones of journalists and dissidents." "I have hard proof they knew they were
selling (and still are) to people using their software to attack Bahraini
activists"

~~~
kissickas
FTA

> Who are Hacking Team's clients? Australia, Azerbaijan, Chile, Colombia,
> Cyprus, Czech Republic, Ecuador, Egypt, Ethiopia, Honduras, Hungary, Iraqi
> Kurdistan, Kazakhstan, Luxembourg, Malaysia, Mexico, Mongolia, Morocco,
> Nigeria, Oman, Poland, Panama, Russia, Saudi Arabia, Singapore, South Korea,
> Spain, Sudan, Syria, Thailand, Tunisia, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, United
> States, Uzbekistan.

As mcintyre1994 said, the only Bahrain mentions were in regards to Gamma Group
(FinFisher).

~~~
TrevorJ
Damn though, they are like "Lord of War" but for modern times.

------
serve_yay
People sure do like talking up that Apple enterprise dev cert they had.

